# New owner, now what?



## shells (Sep 5, 2016)

We just purchased our first timeshare, now after finding this site and reading all the posts I'm afraid we made a bad decision? 

My question is how do we make the best of what we bought? Here are the details:

Grandview at Las Vegas 
one bedroom
week 23


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 5, 2016)

When did you sign the contract?


----------



## shells (Sep 5, 2016)

July 28th.


----------



## shells (Sep 5, 2016)

Read about the 10 day recision but sadly we had already passed our recision period. 

Unless anyone has some magical advice we just hoping to make the best of it and exchange through RCI for where we want to go. But after reading a bit even this sounds difficult. So now just looking for advice from folks who have already walked this path.

Now the emails I get from RCI say we should deposit our week right away? Any thoughts?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 5, 2016)

Do you know how many RCI points you own?

Do you know where and when you want to exchange?


----------



## shells (Sep 5, 2016)

No I don't know how many points, I believe it is Biennial even and considered a float week? There was also an extra bonus week.

Wow it sure did sound good when we signed up, now it is like 

Trying to look at the positives, we may just travel more ourselves and with family and friends.

We love anywhere in the caribbean, but also like Florida, The Keys and  Playa Del Carmen. Love beaches and ocean.

Are considering traveling next spring but may wait until fall 2017 or wait until 2018, kind of up in the air right now.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 5, 2016)

First of all, you need to find out how many RCI points you have - that may be in your purchase paperwork.  I am assuming you got RCI points this year?

You probably have enough for Florida, but you may not have enough for the Caribbean.  

Timesharing works best with advanced planning, so you want to start planning for 2017, ASAP.

Look up the points, and then you can post a "Sightings Request" - this is a request asking Tuggers to tell you what exchanges are available:

Post it here -> Sightings Forum:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3

Sample Sightings Request-





> [TITLE] Sightings request:  Florida Coast/Caribbean Coast - Jan. thru April, 2017.
> 
> [MESSAGE] We are new owners with XXXX RCI points and we'd like to go to a Florida or Caribbean Coast resort.



Then, Tuggers will let you know if they can see any availability with RCI.

If you find you don't have enough points, you can combine your 2016 and 2018 points to have a larger total.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Do you know how many RCI points you own?
> 
> Do you know where and when you want to exchange?



Denise 

Is it possible this purchase is just what the op says it was; a week, not points. If it is rci points that should be easy to look up. 49000 points. Or if a week 16 tpu

I'm not a big RCI user but that's what I see


----------



## shells (Sep 6, 2016)

No points listed. We have week 23 (on a biennial, or even year) so our ownership doesn't start until 2018. 

We have one bonus week every year but do not want to activate this with RCI until we know for sure that we will travel in 2017 since we would have to use it within one year of activation, and then it sounds like we have a 2-45 day window to book something that works? 

We could deposit our week 23 for 2018 with RCI but then would have to pay the maintenance fees which are not due until 2018. I wonder what the trading power will be once we deposit this week, does anyone know? Or have any ideas on how to find out?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2016)

According to post #8 above, Ron looked it up on RCI, and you have 16 TPU.  (trading power units)

With RCI, you either have points, or TPU - so it appears that you have TPU.

The maximum TPU is 60, so 16 is a small amount, but it should be enough for Florida.

From your comment, it appears that you may already have an RCI Acct?  If so, you can log in and check availability yourself - without depositing.  Don't worry about accidentally making an exchange while you are checking out RCI - to make an exchange you have to put in your credit card number, so can't happen accidentally. 

OR: If you *don't* have an RCI Acct. yet, you can post a Sightings Request, and ask Tuggers to post what they can see in the RCI inventory-

Post it here -> Sightings Forum: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3

Sample format for Sightings Request-


> [TITLE] Sightings request: Florida Coast/Caribbean Coast - Jan. thru April, 2017.
> 
> [MESSAGE] We are new owners with 16 TPU and we'd like to go to a Florida or Caribbean Coast resort.



Then, Tuggers will let you know if they can see any availability with RCI.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 6, 2016)

I wouldn't be too concerned about the bonus week.  The bonus week at best can save you about $50 over the regular rental price for the Last Call rentals.  RCI often has sales throughout the year where you would be able to get the same type of inventory outside of 45 days for the same or less than the $219 exchange fee on the bonus cert.  

They best way to make what you have work is going to be to travel during the off season.   You are not going to have enough tpu's  with your week or trading power with your cert to travel to beachy locations during prime season.  You may be able to find nice places in the the fall.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 6, 2016)

I agree that this is not the most valuable week. But it is what it is. This week 23 should be the first FULL week in June. It will be pretty hot in Vegas, but not unbearable. I would make the best of it, and at least try it the first couple of cycles (2018/2020) before exchanging. That is the cheapest way to own a vacation week. Then, if you have more vacation time available, check out shoulder season availability on RCI Last Calls. As tschwa2  said, those are full weeks made available within 45 days of check in, and are cash rentals, for (currently) $219 for most 1 BRs. My experience has been that during the school year, if you can swing it, availability is not too difficult, especially in overbuilt places. Vegas, Orlando, Williamsburg, Branson, Mexico. Easy peazy.

Stick around TUG. Do some reading. If you are interested in looking at resort reviews, invest (OK blow) $15 on joining and becoming a member of TUG. That's what reviews cost. Your 16 TPUs eoy are not going to go too far in exchanging, but it's a start.

Welcome to TUG

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2016)

Please note that the OP has already joined TUG, so has access to the reviews, and other member features.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 6, 2016)

To the original question. How to make the best use of this

I use RCI for just one resort, Vacation Village at Parkway. So I don't know if this works elsewhere

There always seems to be last minute availability at vacation village at parkway at 4 to 5 TPU plus the exchange fee. or at under $300 cash for last calls.and they take my dog 
 16 TPU plus $800 could give you 4 weeks  and then lots more weeks at $300

If I had to do it again I think I would buy a cheap week and do last calls

The key of course is finding your own vacation village


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Please note that the OP has already joined TUG, so has access to the reviews, and other member features.



So she has! Isn't THAT Special!


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 6, 2016)

You also get a discounted exchange to all Vacation Village affilliates.  So the exchange fee is only $149 currently.  Many of these resorts like Grandview and Vacation Villages at Parkway and Massanutten often have exchanges for less than 10 tpu's and as low as 3-4 during sales.  

http://www.internalexchange.net/

×
*California*
  Big Bear Lake
Snow Lake Lodge
  La Jolla
Casa de la Playa
Laguna Beach
Laguna Shores
Laguna Surf
  Oceanside
Aquamarine Villas
  Palm Springs
Palm Springs Tennis Club
  Ramona
San Diego Country Estates
*Virginia*
  McGaheysville
Eagle Trace at Killy Court
Eagle Trace at Massanutten
Massanutten's Mountainside Villas
Massanutten's Shenandoah Villas
Regal Vistas at Massanutten
The Summit at Massanutten
Woodstone at Massanutten
  Spotsylvania
Presidential Resort at Chancellorsville
*Florida*
  Fort Lauderdale
Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort
Silver Seas
Hollywood
Enchanted Isle Resort
Hollywood Beach Tower
  Kissimmee
Club Sevilla
Florida Vacation Villas
Grand Lake Resort
Lago Vista at Buenaventura Lakes
Lifetime of Vacations Resort at Grand Lake Resort
Magic Tree Resort
Villas at Fortune Place
  Orlando
Vacation Village at Parkway
  Palm Beach Shores
Palm Beach Shores Resort & Vacation Villas
  Poinciana
Alhambra at Poinciana
Alhambra Villas at Poinciana
  Pompano Beach
Canada House Beach Club
Lighthouse Cove Resort
  Sunny Isles Beach
Golden Strand Ocean Villa Resort
  Weston
Mizner Place at Weston Town Center
Vacation Village at Bonaventure
Vacation Village at Weston
*Massachusetts*
  Hancock
Vacation Village at the Berkshires
  Pittsfield
Berkshire Mountain Lodge
*Nevada*
  Lake Tahoe
Club Tahoe
  Las Vegas
The Cliffs at Peace Canyon
The Grandview at Las Vegas
The Jockey Club
The Berkley, Las Vegas - Opening Soon!
  Stateline
The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing
*Tennessee*
  Gatlinburg
Tree Tops Resort
Pigeon Forge
Oakmont Resort
Sunrise Ridge Resort


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> So she has! Isn't THAT Special!



I agree - I like to see a newbie join right away, because the members only features  are really helpful when you are new.


----------



## shells (Sep 6, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> I agree that this is not the most valuable week. But it is what it is. This week 23 should be the first FULL week in June. It will be pretty hot in Vegas, but not unbearable. I would make the best of it, and at least try it the first couple of cycles (2018/2020) before exchanging. That is the cheapest way to own a vacation week. Then, if you have more vacation time available, check out shoulder season availability on RCI Last Calls. As tschwa2  said, those are full weeks made available within 45 days of check in, and are cash rentals, for (currently) $219 for most 1 BRs. My experience has been that during the school year, if you can swing it, availability is not too difficult, especially in overbuilt places. Vegas, Orlando, Williamsburg, Branson, Mexico. Easy peazy.
> 
> Stick around TUG. Do some reading. If you are interested in looking at resort reviews, invest (OK blow) $15 on joining and becoming a member of TUG. That's what reviews cost. Your 16 TPUs eoy are not going to go too far in exchanging, but it's a start.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jim, very sound advice from you and the others. Since I already blew the wad on the original timeshare it seemed like $15 dollars was a no brainer for all the expert advice and to be able to ask my silly uninformed questions.


----------



## shells (Sep 6, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> I agree that this is not the most valuable week. But it is what it is. This week 23 should be the first FULL week in June. It will be pretty hot in Vegas, but not unbearable. I would make the best of it, and at least try it the first couple of cycles (2018/2020) before exchanging. That is the cheapest way to own a vacation week. Then, if you have more vacation time available, check out shoulder season availability on RCI Last Calls. As tschwa2  said, those are full weeks made available within 45 days of check in, and are cash rentals, for (currently) $219 for most 1 BRs. My experience has been that during the school year, if you can swing it, availability is not too difficult, especially in overbuilt places. Vegas, Orlando, Williamsburg, Branson, Mexico. Easy peazy.
> 
> Stick around TUG. Do some reading. If you are interested in looking at resort reviews, invest (OK blow) $15 on joining and becoming a member of TUG. That's what reviews cost. Your 16 TPUs eoy are not going to go too far in exchanging, but it's a start.
> 
> ...



I assume "shoulder season" means non peak travel times?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2016)

shells said:


> I assume "shoulder season" means non peak travel times?



Yes - in general, shoulder season is late spring and fall.  Usually April - May, and Sept. - Dec. except for holiday weeks.

Is your RCI account set up?


----------



## shells (Sep 6, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> So she has! Isn't THAT Special!



She is a he  but I had help on my user name from my lovely other half.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2016)

shells said:


> She is a he  but I had help on my user name from my lovely other half.



Sorry - "Shells" just sounds like a female - like Shelly, or Michelle.  You can change it if you want.

Or just create a signature line with your first name in it - it will post automatically.  (see mine in pink below)

To create a signature line, click on *User CP* in the blue bar at the top of the page.  You can also add an avatar by choosing one from the TUG list, or uploading one of your own.  (Note the size limit if you upload one.)


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 6, 2016)

Correct. Not exactly 'off season' like Oct. or April at a ski resort, or a New England beach resort in January. A month or so away from prime time.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 6, 2016)

Oops.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## shells (Sep 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - in general, shoulder season is late spring and fall.  Usually April - May, and Sept. - Dec. except for holiday weeks.
> 
> Is your RCI account set up?



Yes RCI account is setup, browsed around there but still trying to figure out everything.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2016)

shells said:


> Yes RCI account is setup, browsed around there but still trying to figure out everything.



If it is set up - you can actually look and see what exchanges are available for 16 TPU - did you figure that out?


----------



## shells (Sep 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Sorry - "Shells" just sounds like a female - like Shelly, or Michelle.  You can change it if you want.
> 
> Or just create a signature line with your first name in it - it will post automatically.  (see mine in pink below)
> 
> To create a signature line, click on *User CP* in the blue bar at the top of the page.  You can also add an avatar by choosing one from the TUG list, or uploading one of your own.  (Note the size limit if you upload one.)



No worries I wasn't the least bit offended. Been called a lot worse.


----------



## shells (Sep 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> If it is set up - you can actually look and see what exchanges are available for 16 TPU - did you figure that out?



No I didn't see the 16 TPU but I will log in and look again.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2016)

shells said:


> No I didn't see the 16 TPU but I will log in and look again.



You are just looking for exchanges that are available for 16 TPU or less, because that is what you have to work with.  You should be able to find some in Florida.

Log in
at the top of the page click SEARCH 
select EXCHANGE VACATIONS
Select your REGION
Select CHECK-IN RANGE

It will show you what resorts are available

To see how many TPU are required click the green AVAILABLE UNITS button by the resort name.


----------



## shells (Sep 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> You are just looking for exchanges that are available for 16 TPU or less, because that is what you have to work with.  You should be able to find some in Florida.
> 
> Log in
> at the top of the page click SEARCH
> ...



Tried this on a few properties but still could not see the TPU number listed? I'm sure it is user error


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2016)

Are you clicking on the green AVAILABLE UNITS button?

Look at the attached screenshot - this is what you see when you click on the green button - the TPU is 4, 5, or 6.

*** You can only see the TPU if there is availability.  If no availability - it won't should you anything.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2016)

Hmmm - you may not be able to see what's available, because you haven't made a deposit yet.


----------



## shells (Sep 7, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Are you clicking on the green AVAILABLE UNITS button?
> 
> Look at the attached screenshot - this is what you see when you click on the green button - the TPU is 4, 5, or 6.
> 
> *** You can only see the TPU if there is availability.  If no availability - it won't should you anything.



The last column I see is price and it is listed as a dollar amount, I am logged in? Do you think this is because I don't have any weeks that I have deposited?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2016)

shells said:


> The last column I see is price and it is listed as a dollar amount, I am logged in? Do you think this is because I don't have any weeks that I have deposited?



That's why - the price is how much you can rent it for with dollars.

You don't really have to choose either to deposit OR to go back to Grandview in 2018.

You can deposit your 16 TPU's and make 2 or more low-TPU exchanges - probably not the Caribbean, but you can get a week in Florida, and trade back into Grandview for a week as well, because both are low TPU exchanges.

We sometimes do an RCI rental at Grandview for about the same, or less than the exchange fee.


----------



## shells (Sep 8, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> That's why - the price is how much you can rent it for with dollars.
> 
> You don't really have to choose either to deposit OR to go back to Grandview in 2018.
> 
> ...



Feels like I am kind of stuck, I am being told by vacation village that I wouldn't be able to deposit my week until about 9-12 months out from week 23 of 2018 and I can't shop around RCI because with no weeks deposited it only shows me dollar amounts so I do not really no what I have. About all I can do is activate my bonus weeks with RCI and then I believe I have 12 months to use the bonus week?

Does anyone no what kind of dollar value my exchange would fall into? In other words if my week is worth about 16 TPU then how much is 16 TPU worth?

Confusing.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2016)

shells said:


> Feels like I am kind of stuck, I am being told by vacation village that I wouldn't be able to deposit my week until about 9-12 months out from week 23 of 2018 and I can't shop around RCI because with no weeks deposited it only shows me dollar amounts so I do not really no what I have. About all I can do is activate my bonus weeks with RCI and then I believe I have 12 months to use the bonus week?
> 
> Does anyone no what kind of dollar value my exchange would fall into? In other words if my week is worth about 16 TPU then how much is 16 TPU worth?
> 
> Confusing.



16 TPU is a modest amount - the maximum TPU is 60.  There is really no conversion to dollar value.

16 TPU is not likely to be enough for prime resorts like the Caribbean and Hawaii, but it's enough for areas like Florida and Las Vegas, because there is a lot of availability there, (more supply than demand) so the TPU's required is less.

See my post #10 above about how to post a "Sightings Request" to ask Tuggers to look up very specific availability for you.


----------



## shells (Sep 13, 2016)

Wow lots of great information from everyone here and this whole forum. I have been reading and reading and I'm still confused? More of this TS business makes a little sense. 

Here is what I now so far, we overpaid for our 1br at grand view Las Vegas, and although we like Vegas it would not be our go to spot most of the time. So now we are into it for exchanging most of the time but with a low tpu value. Still not sure how that will shake out till we actually deposit our week. Even if we decide to go to Vegas in our week 23 we won't be able to take our 3 kids since we only bought a 1br? Maybe we could use our bonus week (RCI cettificate) which was part of our purchase.? Then if I'm thinking about it correctly that would cost us the $219 exchange fee as long as grand view Las Vegas has a  unit available during our week 23? Still lots of questions I'll keep reading.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 13, 2016)

shells said:


> Wow lots of great information from everyone here and this whole forum. I have been reading and reading and I'm still confused? More of this TS business makes a little sense.
> 
> Here is what I now so far, we overpaid for our 1br at grand view Las Vegas, and although we like Vegas it would not be our go to spot most of the time. So now we are into it for exchanging most of the time but with a low tpu value. Still not sure how that will shake out till we actually deposit our week. Even if we decide to go to Vegas in our week 23 we won't be able to take our 3 kids since we only bought a 1br? Maybe we could use our bonus week (RCI cettificate) which was part of our purchase.? Then if I'm thinking about it correctly that would cost us the $219 exchange fee as long as grand view Las Vegas has a unit available during our week 23? Still lots of questions I'll keep reading.



So......like many who bought from the developer, you're feeling a little less happy after getting a dose of 'truth' from TUG. But, I've got really good news. Finding TUG and learning how to make the most out of your vacation, how to use your TS for it's maximum value and enjoyment is a really really good thing. Like many others, I wish I HAD purchased from the developer (as expensive as it would have been) 10 years earlier than I bought resale. Why you ask? Several Reasons: 1) I missed out on taking 10 years of consistent vacations with my family. Too many excuses, not enough motivation to make reservations etc... Wish I had done more with my family--timeshares tend to 'motivate' people to take vacations. 2) I missed out on several 'deals' that would have made my developer purchase much more valuable now than the resale unit is. Yes, I saved a ton of money, but it would cost me big $$$ to enroll now. So, it's not always a bad deal. Timeshares cost money, but time with family and friends and vacation memories are _*priceless*_. IMHO

So, here's a few suggestions:


Use your TUG membership to the fullest: find out how to use your week, where to go and the 'pitfalls' and 'bargains' in the timeshare exchange game.
Make your timeshare worth every dollar you paid! Always use and plan your vacations, stretch your points/TPU's and learn how to use last-calls or getaways etc... to enhance your vacation time for your family--and your friends (you can get weeks for friends to come too...)
No rush, don't even start thinking about it yet....but if you want and need more TPU's or weeks etc... TUG members will help you find an affordable and sensible way to get more vacation time, bigger units (2br, 3br etc..) or enough TPU's to visit anywhere in the world; when you're ready.
So, smile, realize that you're forming healthy patterns of taking vacation with family in fun places and you're going to make memories that will last more than a lifetime...your kids may look forward to vacationing with their own families some day, maybe even in a timeshare.

Welcome!


----------



## BennyBoy00 (Sep 13, 2016)

shells said:


> So now we are into it for exchanging most of the time but with a low tpu value. Still not sure how that will shake out till we actually deposit our week. Even if we decide to go to Vegas in our week 23 we won't be able to take our 3 kids since we only bought a 1br? Maybe we could use our bonus week (RCI cettificate) which was part of our purchase.? Then if I'm thinking about it correctly that would cost us the $219 exchange fee as long as grand view Las Vegas has a  unit available during our week 23? Still lots of questions I'll keep reading.



You may have to call RCI to activate the bonus week.  They should have given you a certificate or code to call and activate the week.  Once activated, it will show up on the RCI site under extra vacations and then select offers from the filter list on the left.  It may also show up on the right side of the home page after you log in under offers.  There are frequently 1br Grandview units available that you can book using the bonus week.  It doesn't have to be week 23, it can be any week, but you can only book what's left in inventory 45 days out.  

Also, watch your email for sales on the extra vacations from RCI.  Once or maybe twice a month there might be a good sale where you can pay cash for a week at a significant discount - sometimes $199-249 for the whole week.  Grandview typically has 1br units available on these sales. You might even be able to snag a 2br unit this way if you're really flexible or book 2 1br units if that would give you more space with your kids.

Lastly, there is a Grandview owners group on facebook that you can search for and join that might help connect you with other owners and some other good information about how to best enjoy the resort.


----------



## BennyBoy00 (Sep 13, 2016)

shells said:


> We have one bonus week every year but do not want to activate this with RCI until we know for sure that we will travel in 2017 since we would have to use it within one year of activation, and then it sounds like we have a 2-45 day window to book something that works?



My experience with the bonus weeks I have is that they autorenew each year.  Once I activated them with with RCI, they automatically show in my account and I haven't had to call each year to activate.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2016)

shells said:


> Still not sure how that will shake out till we actually deposit our week. Even if we decide to go to Vegas in our week 23 we won't be able to take our 3 kids since we only bought a 1br? Maybe we could use our bonus week (RCI cettificate) which was part of our purchase.? Then if I'm thinking about it correctly that would cost us the $219 exchange fee as long as grand view Las Vegas has a  unit available during our week 23? Still lots of questions I'll keep reading.



Let me circle back to an idea that was discussed above:  

You can exchange for Grandview 2 bdm. for as little as 7 TPU.  So you could deposit your timeshare in RCI, use 7 TPU for a Grandview Vacation, and still have some 9 points left for another (low TPU) vacation.  

You can certainly get a week at Grandview, and a week in Orlando, for 16 TPU (total), if you strategically select low TPU weeks.

****I posted an Grandview Sighting for you on the Sightings Forum:  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1926340#post1926340*


----------



## shells (Sep 13, 2016)

taterhed said:


> So......like many who bought from the developer, you're feeling a little less happy after getting a dose of 'truth' from TUG. But, I've got really good news. Finding TUG and learning how to make the most out of your vacation, how to use your TS for it's maximum value and enjoyment is a really really good thing. Like many others, I wish I HAD purchased from the developer (as expensive as it would have been) 10 years earlier than I bought resale. Why you ask? Several Reasons: 1) I missed out on taking 10 years of consistent vacations with my family. Too many excuses, not enough motivation to make reservations etc... Wish I had done more with my family--timeshares tend to 'motivate' people to take vacations. 2) I missed out on several 'deals' that would have made my developer purchase much more valuable now than the resale unit is. Yes, I saved a ton of money, but it would cost me big $$$ to enroll now. So, it's not always a bad deal. Timeshares cost money, but time with family and friends and vacation memories are _*priceless*_. IMHO
> 
> So, here's a few suggestions:
> 
> ...



Thanks for great advice, we have talked a little about what you commented on above (I highlighted in red) this is what is motivating us to keep reading, researching and learning about what we can and can't do to help out with what we have purchased. Ultimately if this provides a path for our whole family and or some extended family to take some trips then I am all in.

I am always amazed and appreciative of all the great advice and time people take to respond to these questions. Thanks.


----------



## shells (Sep 13, 2016)

BennyBoy00 said:


> You may have to call RCI to activate the bonus week.  They should have given you a certificate or code to call and activate the week.  Once activated, it will show up on the RCI site under extra vacations and then select offers from the filter list on the left.  It may also show up on the right side of the home page after you log in under offers.  There are frequently 1br Grandview units available that you can book using the bonus week.  It doesn't have to be week 23, it can be any week, but you can only book what's left in inventory 45 days out.
> 
> Also, watch your email for sales on the extra vacations from RCI.  Once or maybe twice a month there might be a good sale where you can pay cash for a week at a significant discount - sometimes $199-249 for the whole week.  Grandview typically has 1br units available on these sales. You might even be able to snag a 2br unit this way if you're really flexible or book 2 1br units if that would give you more space with your kids.
> 
> Lastly, there is a Grandview owners group on facebook that you can search for and join that might help connect you with other owners and some other good information about how to best enjoy the resort.



Yes we have a certificate with a number, it is called "extra vacation getaway" (three year certificate) it states we are entitled to one extra vacation getaway per year for three consecutive years? We thought that we were entitled to this extra week (or vacation getaway) every year not just for three years. When I called vacation village resorts who we purchased our TS from they said it is every year as long as we keep our RCI membership active. 

It sounds like the smart play is to deposit our week 23 in the RCI system then if we really want to go to Grandview look for a last minute deal on a 1 or 2BR unit for our whole family? We could pay cash for a last minute deal or find an exchange for around 7 TPU's and keep the remaining 9 TPU's in our RCI account for some other vacation opportunity? 

If we did this it would just cost us the $219 fee to book the exchange through RCI?

Good tip on the Grandview owners group on Facebook I will check into this.


----------



## shells (Sep 13, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Let me circle back to an idea that was discussed above:
> 
> You can exchange for Grandview 2 bdm. for as little as 7 TPU.  So you could deposit your timeshare in RCI, use 7 TPU for a Grandview Vacation, and still have some 9 points left for another (low TPU) vacation.
> 
> ...




Hey thanks for the input, seems to be a lot of options. Kind of makes the point of why would we use our week 23 when we have these other options for a 2br place?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2016)

shells said:


> Hey thanks for the input, seems to be a lot of options. Kind of makes the point of why would we use our week 23 when we have these other options for a 2br place?



Exactly - you can get more out of your ownership by using the TPU's.

We like to stay at Grandview, but the rentals on the RCI website are often about the same price as the exchange fee, so we usually just rent, and save our TPU for another use.


----------



## shells (Sep 13, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Let me circle back to an idea that was discussed above:
> 
> You can exchange for Grandview 2 bdm. for as little as 7 TPU.  So you could deposit your timeshare in RCI, use 7 TPU for a Grandview Vacation, and still have some 9 points left for another (low TPU) vacation.
> 
> ...



I should clarify from one of my earlier posts: We like Florida, Carribean, or Playa Del Carmen, The Keys because these are the places we have been. Orlando is OK and nice to now we could always find an inexpensive TS to exchange for but we really want beach or close enough that we could walk to the beach. Orlando just means we are renting a car and driving 45-75 minutes to a beach area. We stayed in Playa Del Carmen at the Grand Porto Real a couple years ago and that was amazing right on the beach and block walk to 5th avenue for night life and shopping.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2016)

shells said:


> I should clarify from one of my earlier posts: We like Florida, Carribean, or Playa Del Carmen, The Keys because these are the places we have been. Orlando is OK and nice to now we could always find an inexpensive TS to exchange for but we really want beach or close enough that we could walk to the beach. Orlando just means we are renting a car and driving 45-75 minutes to a beach area. We stayed in Playa Del Carmen at the Grand Porto Real a couple years ago and that was amazing right on the beach and block walk to 5th avenue for night life and shopping.



I used Orlando as an example, because it doesn't require a lot of TPU's - nor does Las Vegas.

You don't have enough TPU's for most US and Caribbean, 2 bdm., beach locations, which can require 30+   TPU's.

If you are willing to go to Mexico, the resorts there require fewer TPU's.

You aren't going to get the prime resort locations with 16 TPU's, but by going off-season to specific low-TPU areas, you can get 2 vacations out of it.

The low TPU areas are over-built with timeshares and have more supply than demand, which lowers the TPU's required.

EXAMPLES:  Orlando, Branson, Las Vegas, Mexico.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 13, 2016)

Question:   Don't the TPU's drop under 45 (30?) days?  

 I'm not TPU, I'm weeks, but if so....that might be a good point.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Question:   Don't the TPU's drop under 45 (30?) days?
> 
> I'm not TPU, I'm weeks, but if so....that might be a good point.



True - but with a family of 5 - 3 kids in school, and parents who need to put in for their vacation time from work, it's REALLY hard to plan within 30 days.   

To find a 2 bdm., prime beach location, within 30 days, for 16 TPU, it is probably going to be off-season - during the school year.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 13, 2016)

I was sort-of thinking of grabbing one unit and picking up another during flex (or whatever RCI calls <45).

 I just checked the signature (Minnesoooota) and that really is a long-hike for last minute beach access.  

 meh..just a thought.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2016)

Shells - No matter where you want to go, the best strategy is to deposit your LV week *as early as possible*, so you can see what is available in RCI, and start making plans.

Then, the way to get the most out of your points is to search RCI religiously for low TPU exchanges in places you'd like to go.  For a beach vacation - that's probably Mexico.

If it were me, I'd make an exchange for my beach vacation first, and then visit LV if I have enough TPU's leftover.  If you don't, it's very inexpensive to rent at Grandview on RCI, and you still have your bonus week, too.


----------



## shells (Sep 13, 2016)

taterhed said:


> I was sort-of thinking of grabbing one unit and picking up another during flex (or whatever RCI calls <45).
> 
> I just checked the signature (Minnesoooota) and that really is a long-hike for last minute beach access.
> 
> meh..just a thought.



you are correct in the Minesooota  that cracks me up when I  hear myself say it. All I now is it is just to cold and I don't like it anymore. 




DeniseM said:


> Shells - No matter where you want to go, the best strategy is to deposit your LV week *as early as possible*, so you can see what is available in RCI, and start making plans.
> 
> Then, the way to get the most out of your points is to search RCI religiously for low TPU exchanges in places you'd like to go.  For a beach vacation - that's probably Mexico.
> 
> If it were me, I'd make an exchange for my beach vacation first, and then visit LV if I have enough TPU's leftover.  If you don't, it's very inexpensive to rent at Grandview on RCI, and you still have your bonus week, too.



Denise this is sound advice, thanks I will keep working on it.


----------



## BennyBoy00 (Sep 13, 2016)

shells said:


> Yes we have a certificate with a number, it is called "extra vacation getaway" (three year certificate) it states we are entitled to one extra vacation getaway per year for three consecutive years? We thought that we were entitled to this extra week (or vacation getaway) every year not just for three years. When I called vacation village resorts who we purchased our TS from they said it is every year as long as we keep our RCI membership active.
> 
> It sounds like the smart play is to deposit our week 23 in the RCI system then if we really want to go to Grandview look for a last minute deal on a 1 or 2BR unit for our whole family? We could pay cash for a last minute deal or find an exchange for around 7 TPU's and keep the remaining 9 TPU's in our RCI account for some other vacation opportunity?
> 
> ...



Yes, the certificate says 3 years, but it will autorenew as long as you keep your rci membership active.  

Your best strategy as we've done is to either use the extra vacation bonus week to stay at Grandview that will cost you $219 for the week.  Or you can purchase an extra vacation from RCI (or as some say rent the week from RCI).  RCI currently has over 200 units at Grandview from now through March of next year at prices ranging from $269 to 499 for the week.  

If you use this method to stay at Grandview, you can deposit your actual Week 23 into RCI and use it to stay elsewhere.  Think of the 16 TPU you get as a bank, each time you reserve an exchange, they'll charge you the $219 exchange fee and subtract the TPU required for the exchange from your bank.  You can do that as many times as you want with the TPU you have available.


----------



## shells (Sep 13, 2016)

BennyBoy00 said:


> Yes, the certificate says 3 years, but it will autorenew as long as you keep your rci membership active.
> 
> Your best strategy as we've done is to either use the extra vacation bonus week to stay at Grandview that will cost you $219 for the week.  Or you can purchase an extra vacation from RCI (or as some say rent the week from RCI).  RCI currently has over 200 units at Grandview from now through March of next year at prices ranging from $269 to 499 for the week.
> 
> If you use this method to stay at Grandview, you can deposit your actual Week 23 into RCI and use it to stay elsewhere.  Think of the 16 TPU you get as a bank, each time you reserve an exchange, they'll charge you the $219 exchange fee and subtract the TPU required for the exchange from your bank.  You can do that as many times as you want with the TPU you have available.




Thanks I like this strategy, sounds like a good plan.


----------



## shells (Sep 24, 2016)

So I tried to deposit my week 23 for 2018 and they said I could not deposit it until my main. fees were paid for 2018? I guess that makes sense.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2016)

shells said:


> So I tried to deposit my week 23 for 2018 and they said I could not deposit it until my main. fees were paid for 2018? I guess that makes sense.



Can you pay it early, and deposit early?


----------



## Vinayak Prabhu (Mar 7, 2017)

My suggestion.. understand RCI completely.. Don't hesitate to chat with customer rep and questions


----------



## shells (Mar 9, 2017)

Vinayak Prabhu said:


> My suggestion.. understand RCI completely.. Don't hesitate to chat with customer rep and questions



Thanks for sound advice I have called RCI, they are helpful. I have since deposited my grandview week so I have 16 tpu banked so we search around for places to potentially go most locations cost more than 16 tpu but we will keep looking.


----------

